# knipex channel locks???



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

Anyone use them? I had to go buy another set of linesmans, and i need channel locks too. Saw the knipex ones...

Opinions from anyone who has used them?


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

buy them they are awesome


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

Though I've never used those Knipex slip-joint pliers,I can make an educated guess that I wouldn't be happy.I have,however used Kleins,and other non-Channellock brands,and always went back to Channellocks.Not sure what it is about them,maybe the angle of the jaws or whatever.Those Knipex ones seem to be designed specifically as water-pump pliers for mechanics.If I bought those they'd end up in the wifes' tool drawer.Then again,you might love them.


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

On second thought,after watching that video,they are really unique and I think I will try them out........Never mind.


----------



## Aza (Mar 18, 2010)

I thought the K was silent! 
Great tool though


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Aza said:


> I thought the K was silent!
> Great tool though


K-ni-pex.


----------



## Stub (Apr 19, 2010)

I love the Knipex ***** and linemens, but the channel locks are too expensive compared to Channel Lock brand which work fine for me.


----------



## Aza (Mar 18, 2010)

480sparky said:


> K-ni-pex.


So it seems....I just assumed it was silent, as in KN-IT and KN-EE.


----------



## Stub (Apr 19, 2010)

I don't care what anyone says, I am still going to call it "Nipix".


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

Ooooh,you're a rebel!LOL


----------



## Stub (Apr 19, 2010)

ibuzzard said:


> Ooooh,you're a rebel!LOL


From someone with this title: "Master Contrarian"


I like it :thumbup::thumbsup:


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm only able to bring myself to conform to my wifes' wishes.Man,she's mean!


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

22" pliers! Holy smokes.

~Matt


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

I use those for putting on 1/2 " locknuts.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

i just picked up a pair of them, and kept the channel locks too. 

I will post a review later, but its going to be mostly mechanical based, maybe a little electrical


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Their slip joints are AWESOME!

They don't get rusted and stuck like channellock's and grip like a mother.

I always carry the 10'' and the baby channies.

I will never buy channellock channellocks again.

Now, I use the Alligators, not the Cobras you have pictured above.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> Their slip joints are AWESOME!
> 
> They don't get rusted and stuck like channellock's and grip like a mother.
> 
> ...


i liked the lock feature of the cobras. i figure if im going to be using it enough, ill spend the money for the better. 

Ill be using it to remove a lot of sensors on a rusted out jeep. lets see how they handle


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

TOOL_5150 said:


> 22" pliers! Holy smokes.
> 
> ~Matt


 I have a pair of those. They are some wicked pliers, and they always get looks when they come out. 
They also make a great mean dog getter ridder ofer.:thumbsup:

After I tried knipex I'll never use channel locks again.
I always thought it was "nipex" to.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I think the button or slip joint is just a matter of preference.

Running conduit you only really come across so many sizes, especially with couplings, and I know exactly which slot to put the pliers in, in accordance to what size plier they are.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

mattsilkwood said:


> I have a pair of those. They are some wicked pliers, and they always get looks when they come out.
> They also make a great mean dog getter ridder ofer.:thumbsup:
> 
> After I tried knipex I'll never use channel locks again.
> I always thought it was "nipex" to.


How much did those set you back?

I also called them "ny-pex" but its really "kn-eh-pex"

~Matt


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

How about the Knipex Cobramatic? These ones auto-adjust to whatever you're working on when you squeeze them. I wish I had known about these before I got my Channel Lock 430s

http://www.knipex.com/index.php?id=1216&L=1&page=group_detail&parentID=1368&groupID=1503


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

mikeh32 said:


> Anyone use them? I had to go buy another set of linesmans, and i need channel locks too. Saw the knipex ones...
> 
> Opinions from anyone who has used them?


Great pliers! I am a user, but I can stop if I wanted to. ...Really, I can.

(I keep a close eye out for the 16 and the 22inch Cobra). Someday, I'll find a great deal on them, and I'll snatch them up!
I have a 16in. genuine Channellocks. But, man, with the straight jaws on Channellocks, they just don't grip anything near as well as Knipex.

And the finger-pinching that I have received from Channellocks over the years...  
The Knipex Alligator model are superb, also!


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Gotta be the best pump pliers around. 

Keh-nipex?

Weird.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

Knipex also makes Channellock-style water pump pliers. I do not own any. Not sure why I would... If I did...

...I would probably buy genuine Channellock channellock-type pliers.

I'm still thinking of cutting the red dipped grips off my Knipex 09 11 240 lineman pliers and attaching Klein Tenite grips. 

Then I will call them my *'Kleipex'* pliers.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

I have been thinking of getting a pair of the cobra matic P/N 87-11-250 pliers...what do you guys think of them?

Is the automatic adjustment annoying?

Would they be able to grip 1/4 inch rod properly?


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

cdnelectrician said:


> I have been thinking of getting a pair of the cobra matic P/N 87-11-250 pliers...what do you guys think of them?
> 
> Is the automatic adjustment annoying?
> 
> Would they be able to grip 1/4 inch rod properly?


Are these available only in 10" and 12"? The 10" ones might just grab 1/4" rod. (87 11 250, as mentioned -250mm)
The 250s are 10 inch (as my un-American technical mind knows from my ownership of and experience with Knipex pliers).
The 7" model definitely would (if KN makes a 7" SmartGrip model). (180mm 87-11-180)

I don't have any, yet... :whistling2:

I've been considering those myself. They remind me of a pliers that I had by Ideal (I also had a set by Craftsman -identical-). They were called Robo-Grip, I believe. They were kind of handy, but sometimes when self-adjusting on a machine part or screw head, they would set in a position that put the handles too close together, leaving no handle travel left to squeeze them on the part.

Another drawback to those Robo-Grips was that they were made of 4 or 5 layers of stamped steel riveted together, which has its own strength advantages. The drawback was that the steel was poor at the teeth, or was just not hardened properly, or both. (Basically, the teeth didn't last long).

I can olny imagine that Knipex makes theirs well. And, besides, theirs are not stamped metal riveted together. And, Knipex knows how to properly harden steel... :yes:


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

That's how I like my steel, nice and hard.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Im just debating whether or not to get the cobra's or the cobra matics...I'm kinda thinking the automatic adjustment might get annoying...


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

cdnelectrician said:


> Im just debating whether or not to get the cobra's or the cobra matics...I'm kinda thinking the automatic adjustment might get annoying...


Yeah, it might. And, given that the regular Cobras lock into the positions with the pushbutton, that's probably a wiser choice.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

BP_redbear said:


> Yeah, it might. And, given that the regular Cobras lock into the positions with the pushbutton, that's probably a wiser choice.


 
The problem with Knipex is that nobody has them in stock here, so I can't go into the supplier and fondle the tool before I buy it....so I just stick to what I know. But I am tired of pinching my fingers in my channellock channies.

Now that I think I will settle on the regular cobras, do I get chrome or not? LOL


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I love these things. I have the cobras, not the alligators. and they will grip anything. 

As to what i was working on today. my jeep(again... this is a daily ritual)
and then another motorcycle.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

cdnelectrician said:


> The problem with Knipex is that nobody has them in stock here, so I can't go into the supplier and fondle the tool before I buy it....so I just stick to what I know. But I am tired of pinching my fingers in my channellock channies.
> 
> Now that I think I will settle on the regular cobras, do I get chrome or not? LOL


LOL. Hmm, chrome or not chrome?

Check the closeout page at AK Tools www.aktoolsonline.com for 'older model' cobras. They used to have a lot more listed on that page than they have had lately.

In case anyone isn't aware, Knipex increased the capacity on the Alligator and Cobra pliers. So, we might see a lot of suppliers clearing out their supply of 'older model' ones.

My Alligators are 'older model'. Actually, they have a pretty good grip range. If you see pictures of the pliers, the newer models seem to be curved slightly in the 'adjustment notches section' with a couple more holes, where the 'older models' are straight in that area.
http://www.knipex.com
http://www.knipex-tools.com/


----------



## Buddha In Babylon (Mar 23, 2009)

Man, like two or three weeks ago, somebody corrected me for saying something dumb like "nobody makes channellocks like channellock". They said "uh.....Knipex?" And i mulled over it....and four days ago i bought a pair of Cobra's and they are so awesome. (just to be clear...when you say a pair of pliers, you mean one thing right? and when you address said pair of pliers it's in the plural sense....just looks funny.) I used the Knipex in conjunction with the channies this week and found the 430's wonting. So awesome. The jaws open up like mad for such a small plier, and they get in tight spots like channies just can't do man....and the push-button feature makes it so nice to get just the right width of gripping span, when you have to really torque on something to loosen/tighten it. I'm in love. BUT i paid like 30 dollars for them....but so far this week alone i'd say they are WELL worth the money. A good tool saves you frustration which is worth more than diamonds and gold to me.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Buddha In Babylon said:


> A good tool saves you frustration which is worth more than diamonds and gold to me.


I dunno dude, diamonds and gold sound pretty good to me...


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Buddha In Babylon said:


> Man, like two or three weeks ago, somebody corrected me for saying something dumb like "nobody makes channellocks like channellock". They said "uh.....Knipex?" And i mulled over it....and four days ago i bought a pair of Cobra's and they are so awesome. (just to be clear...when you say a pair of pliers, you mean one thing right? and when you address said pair of pliers it's in the plural sense....just looks funny.) I used the Knipex in conjunction with the channies this week and found the 430's wonting. So awesome. The jaws open up like mad for such a small plier, and they get in tight spots like channies just can't do man....and the push-button feature makes it so nice to get just the right width of gripping span, when you have to really torque on something to loosen/tighten it. I'm in love. BUT i paid like 30 dollars for them....but so far this week alone i'd say they are WELL worth the money. A good tool saves you frustration which is worth more than diamonds and gold to me.


$30.00 isn't bad! Heck I was looking at a pair ages ago at a supplier here and they wanted like 60 bucks! They weren't even the cobras either!

We get gouged on everything here


----------



## Buddha In Babylon (Mar 23, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> I dunno dude, diamonds and gold sound pretty good to me...


 
LMAO:laughing: you know what i mean. Hey and honestly, if i HAD diamonds and gold, i would sell it so i had more money to buy nicer tools and save the rest.


----------



## Stub (Apr 19, 2010)

Frasbee said:


> I dunno dude, diamonds and gold sound pretty good to me...


Other than impressing a materialistic chick, what else are they good for? I could think of about 50 million better ways to spend my money.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

Buddha In Babylon said:


> i bought a *pair of Cobra's* and *they* are so awesome.
> 
> (just to be clear...when you say a pair of pliers, you mean one thing right? and when you address said pair of pliers it's in the plural sense....just looks funny.)
> 
> ...


Lol, yes, it's hard to decide 'pliers' or 'plier', 'Knipex plier' or 'pair of Knipex pliers', 'them' or 'it', isn't it?

So, to be clear, you bought one Knipex Cobra, correct?
Because you typed 'pair of Cobras' but then you said 'the Knipex', and then 'they', and then 'for them', then 'they are', and then 'a good tool'... 
:blink:

:no:

:laughing:


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

I just can't wear out my Alligator pliers (three).

Maybe in 30 years when they wear out, I will buy a pair of Cobras (one 10" and one 12") just to be clear on the pair.

...or two pair? :no:

I wear pants, but when I buy a new 'one', did I buy a 'pair of pants'?

And, if I bought a pair of pants, where is the other one??? 

I am so confused. :laughing:


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

Where's the *'You're Welcome'* button on here?

:laughing:


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Stub said:


> Other than impressing a materialistic chick, what else are they good for? I could think of about 50 million better ways to spend my money.


And I could think of 100 million ways to spend my money after I sell diamonds and gold.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

TOOL_5150 said:


> How much did those set you back?
> 
> I also called them "ny-pex" but its really "kn-eh-pex"
> 
> ~Matt


 I'm wanting to say the big ones were about 75 bucks. The 16"ers were 50.


Look around on ebay and amazon.


----------



## Pilky (Oct 20, 2009)

I'v been eyeing this set for a while now seems like a good deal.

http://www.amazon.com/Knipex-002006..._1_2?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1272114164&sr=8-2-spell


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

i paid 30 bucks for mine from loews. 10 inch cobras


----------

